# Gentoo и GPRS с трубкой Samsung X100. Возможно ли?

## chiko

В оффтопе все в шоколаде. Ставится драйвер, настраивается подключение, дозвон - готово. Из VMWare пускать винду, подымать на ней гейт и т.д. влом, к тому же dhcpd ОпСоСа выдает разные IP каждый раз, что лишняя заморочка, хоть и небольшая. Скрипт для iptables написать не трудно будет, хотя буду рад любому совету по заворачиванию всего трафа на динамический IP маздая, загруженного из VMWare.

Может кому известны способы приучить пингвина жрать "Самсу"? Если это имеет значение - то X100 подключен к компу посредством дата-кабеля, IRDA и синезуба на нем нет.

Если же нет, то посоветуйте плиз софт для маздая ;) для поднятия на ней гейта (предпологается бегать по www, ftp, IRC, emerge-sync [хотя можно обойтись emerge-webrsync], возможно когда-нибудь ICQ).

И еще не поленитесь черкнуть: какие трубки без проблем держат жопорез на Linux?

Спасибо за помощь!

WBR

----------

## ba

Вообще все трубы которые я знаю рабоатют как обычные модемы, тоесть либо они через шнурок подключаются в com-порт, тогда отличия от модема вообще нет, либо при других подключениях этот ком-порт эмулируется, например на усб шнурке ставишь в ядре поддержку нужного чипа usb-serial контроллера и работаешь с ним опять так же как и с модемом(появляется сериальный девайс /dev/ttyUSBX или /dev/usb/tts/X), тоесть либо через pppd либо через какую-нить звонилку...

----------

## ator

Например я пишу этот пост через GPRS соединение, до этого через CSD. Шнурок от Mobile Action USB-Serial Converter(Prolific), модули ядра usbserial и pl2303. Телефон вот только Siemens Me45. Иногда использую IRDA, жалею что нет BlueTooth,  :Laughing:  чуть-чуть .

----------

## Pa3yM

Возможно всё...

я сам ща сижу через gprs+beeline+x100+data кабель Prolific Technology PL2303

загружается модуль pl2303

модем монтируется в /dev/tts/usb/0

параметры инициализации модема:

ATE1

AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet.beeline.ru"

собственно номер дозвона :

*99**1*1#

может что-нибудь пригодится...

имхо мне кажется что уже все трубы держат gprs под линем...

----------

## chiko

Большое спасибо всем!

Боялся, что Самсунги не дружат с Linux. В след. раз сперва попробую, прежде чем спросить.

2 Pa3yM: Оффтоп конечно, но не известны ли Linux-аналоги ResMan'а и flashers/dumpers?

----------

## Pa3yM

 *chiko wrote:*   

> Большое спасибо всем!
> 
> Боялся, что Самсунги не дружат с Linux. В след. раз сперва попробую, прежде чем спросить.
> 
> 2 Pa3yM: Оффтоп конечно, но не известны ли Linux-аналоги ResMan'а и flashers/dumpers?

 

Нет аналогов не встречал  :Sad: 

прошиваю под виндой...

----------

## cepxuo

А как насчёт закачки картинок/музыки/игр? Что-то типа PIMS'a есть в Линуксе? Если да, то что посоветуете?

----------

